# Medical Technician Entry Requirements Lowered?



## YourFriendLandon (14 Feb 2013)

So I was browsing the forces site and noticed something a bit odd.  The entry requirements for MedTech were lowered quite drastically.  
They used to be: Grade 12 Biology, Chemistry 12 or Physics 12, and Math 11.  Now it says "The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 10 or Secondaire IV in Canada."  
Anyone have any ideas why the sudden drop in standards?  It just seemed really weird to go from needing all of these science and math courses, to now just requiring grade 10.  
Thanks,
Landon


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2013)

I'm thinking there _may_ be some glitches on the website.  It also states that Med Tech will do BMOQ.  (And from another thread, it seems Combat Engineers have to do BMOQ as well).

Someone might want to wake up over there.   :boring:

Edit to add:  I reported a problem with the website and received this reply:



> You are correct and the web site will be updated asap.  The DPGR website and entry standards are clearly outlined in the link attached.  Grade 12 high school diploma is a minimum.



The link attached to the email stated Grade 12 Biology, Grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and Grade 11 Math.


----------



## YourFriendLandon (23 Feb 2013)

Ok, thanks.  Good to have more clarification and ya someone definitely has to clean up that site a little bit


----------

